# Smoked Cod Spread



## cowgirl (Mar 7, 2009)

I smoked some cod in my UDS and used part of it for tacos and some for this spread...

The tacos...   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=74173








I mixed
1 8 oz pkg of cream cheese
minced onion
minced garlic
capers
2 TBS of mayo
a squeeze of fresh lime juice
Kosher salt and cracked black pepper to taste

then added the smoked cod...










Served on crackers...




Thanks for checking out my supper. :)


----------



## bbally (Mar 7, 2009)

I want you to take me to dinner!!!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 7, 2009)

mmm mmmmm good !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome as always, Jeanie !


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Bob and Mike! 
Mike, you're too kind!
Bob, I'd be happy to take you to dinner. lol


----------



## scubadoo97 (Mar 8, 2009)

that looks mighty tasty cowgirl


----------



## alblancher (Apr 8, 2009)

Jeanie,

I was looking for an appetizer for my party Good Friday, 

Think I'll give this a try,  Thanks for such a helpful post.

Al


----------



## azrocker (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## rivet (Apr 8, 2009)

Tha's fantastic! Good job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## mike w (Nov 1, 2014)

Old post but thank you for the recipe, I just made your dip!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 2, 2014)

Mike W said:


> Old post but thank you for the recipe, I just made your dip!


Mike thanks for the reminder, I have smoked cod on hand, now I know what to do with it. :)


----------



## mike w (Nov 2, 2014)

You are welcome and thanks for the recipe!


----------

